
Motorola: Apple won't open the iPhone - nickb
http://counternotions.com/2007/10/25/motorola-on-iphone/
======
jsjenkins168
This claim comes as Moto just announces a 94% drop in 3Q profits. Think
someone is a bit scared, maybe?

